# Voopoo Too kit



## Muchis (4/1/18)

Hi. Anyone have stock of the new voopoo too kit?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## 3avape (12/1/18)

3avape have the Voopoo too kit instock now


----------



## Slick (12/1/18)

Muchis said:


> Hi. Anyone have stock of the new voopoo too kit?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


https://vapeville.co.za/products/voopoo-too-180w-tc-uforce-sub-ohm-tank-kit


----------



## Muchis (12/1/18)

Thanks....you delivered to me yesterday....enjoying it

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

